
There Isn’t a Single Down Stock in the S&P over Last 10 Weeks - aazaa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-08/there-isn-t-a-single-down-stock-in-the-s-p-over-last-10-weeks
======
spendavis12
While this might be true, their value is lower now than it would have been had
the market not crashed.

------
nikolay
This shows how out of touch with reality the "marktes" are.

